# Potty Training Maggie



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie's potty training is going great. Uses the bells all the time now. Last night was the first night that she slept right through till morning (no crate)! :twothumbs: although I didn't as I kept expecting her to waken. Couldn't believe it as we had been going outside every-night since I got her at 1 am and then waking up in the morning at 5 am. Then this morning after her breakfast she completely lost her head a went poo in the living room  What's up with that Maggie, I was so proud of you till then.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That was how it went with Rufus too. We taught him to go outdoors and to ask to go out easily enough. But then we had to actually reprimand him for going inside. It was as if he needed to be taught NOT to go in each room inside as opposed to just generalizing between indoors and out like other dogs.


----------



## lizzye (Jun 27, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Maggie's potty training is going great. Uses the bells all the time now. Last night was the first night that she slept right through till morning (no crate)! :twothumbs: although I didn't as I kept expecting her to waken. Couldn't believe it as we had been going outside every-night since I got her at 1 am and then waking up in the morning at 5 am. Then this morning after her breakfast she completely lost her head a went poo in the living room  What's up with that Maggie, I was so proud of you till then.


What age was Maggie when you let her sleep out of the crate at night? I'm thinking about letting Franco try in a couple of weeks. He is 16 weeks now and sleeping through the night.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I never used a crate. I taught her to sleep in her bed which is right next to ours from day one. The pic is her when she was 9 weeks old.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lindor said:


> I never used a crate. I taught her to sleep in her bed which is right next to ours from day one. The pic is her when she was 9 weeks old.


The most adorable picture I've seen in a long time.


----------

